# V Long af after failed cycle?



## nuggetnz (Apr 19, 2012)

After my failed IVF I've had AF for nearly 18 days (with a few days gap in the middle). I know you can have weird cycles after IVF, but I'm getting a little worried (and frustrated!) that I've had AF for close to 3 weeks now, I want to move on, had wanted a month to try naturally, and then get started on a frozen cycle. Should I call the clinic or just keep waiting??!! Any advice helpful!


----------



## Janeliot (Jun 3, 2013)

I need help with this to NuggetNZ.  I 've had AF for ages and ages.  It came two weeks and a half late after my BFN.  It fizzled out to a sort of brown discharge that just didn't stop.  Then two weeks later it started a sort of normal AF again for three days.  Back to brown sticky discharge and now two weeks later again a sort of period and I feel ill this time.  So I think I should call my GP or something.  i don't think this is right.  I did call the IVF clinic and talk to a senior nurse but all she said was wait util your next cycle.  But I haven't had a normal next cycle.  My next normal AF cycle was supposed to start at the end of this month but I'm not sure now so I definitely can't start down regging then as they said I should (for the my 2nd IVF).  Anyway, I'm going to find out.  At least we know we're not the only ones with this happening.  I'm sure there are others.  It's just when you're used to regular AF this feels so strange.


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi
I have had the same thing. This is my first bleed since my bfn from last ivf cycle. I have been bleeding/spotting for 12 days. I have had this extra long af before when I had an early natural m/c.
I tested this morning and got a BFP. But I know this wont last, it must just be hcg in my system after another early m/c.
Did either of you two test?
It is quite upsetting to think ...so close but so far, not sure if it is helpful for me to have known or if ignorance would have been better.
Xx


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

Just to update this thread. I have just been discharged from hospital yesterday after removal of an ectopic pregnancy in my right Fallopian tube. So now to add to all my other problems I only have one tube.
After I posted the last reply my cramping got worse and worse which I hadn't experienced before with my other early m/c so went to my GP. He sent me to hospital and after several tests and getting worse with a fever and vomiting they decided it was surgery for me.
I still can't believe that we actually got pregnant naturally after failed ivf only for it to end up in my tube. It is emotionally crushing. I just can't believe our bad luck.
Would urge others to always test/see GP if bleeding is irregular for you.


----------



## nuggetnz (Apr 19, 2012)

Fx - I am so sorry to hear of your situation - completely unfair. I hope you are doing ok, and thanks for posting back.
I did have a scan in the end, just to make sure, and all seemed to be fine and was told it was just one of those things. I'm just going to blame the drugs and hope that things are back to normal this month.


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear FX 
I have never posted before but just felt I had to reply about your ectopic. I am so sorry and can't stop thinking about it. I had one a while back although it was before we started trying IVF, and like you we were completely crushed. Please take time to look after yourself, don't try to go back to work too soon if you work (I was guilty of this and it really didn't help). I hope you can take some comfort in the fact that you did get pg naturally so hopefully it will happen again. 

I was reading this thread because I got my period today, after our first ivf attempt. Gutted, totally gutted. Consoling myself with a PROPER cup of tea, after weeks of decaf!

I really hope all you ladies are ok.
Xxx


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks so much nuggetnz and hopecove for taking the time to reply. 
A few words mean so much when going through this horrible journey. I am often guilty of lurking on threads and not always posting, but when you feel desperate you realise that a few words from someone who truly knows what you are going through is so helpful.
So sorry Hopecove to hear of your failed cycle, I know how hideous that feeling is when af turns up after weeks and weeks of hoping and praying it will work.  I have found the only way to console myself is to think it is a learning curve for the Drs and next time they will know more and it will be more accurate.
Sending hugs
Xx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

I know, FX, I've been lurking for a while, too shy to say anything. I found it hard just writing my signature at first. Before I had my first short lived pregnancy I had never met someone who had had a miscarriage (well I'm sure I had of course, but they'd never talked about it) or even just struggled to have children. I have to say that this forum has been so helpful. I think people read things and they really feel for the writer but it's hard to find the right words to say. Anyway, keep strong, you've had a horrible shock and I feel for you so much.

Nuggetnz and Janeliot, I hope your AF has cleared up and glad your scan was ok nuggetnz.
Xxx


----------

